# problem w/ paslode finish nailer



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had this problem off and on for a looong time 

it's a 16ga straight nailer; there seems not to be enough pressure to consistently push the nail into the chamber to 'nail'. If I push on the loader mechanism (what in the world is that thing called?) and manually advance the nails, no problem. is this weak spring pressure on the nail magazine?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I got one sitting in the cornor. Was great when it worked, but did not like to fire all the time.:no: Kind of think maybe best thing to do is send it in for service.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The spring loaded thingy is called the follower. I learned that from the guy who used to service my guns.

More than likely, there is friction preventing it from advancing the nails. First thing I'd do is make sure the magazine is not bent or pinched.

Next, I'd use Paslode cleaner and spray it down good to remove any kind of oily buildup.

Blow it out good with compressed air and hit it with the cleaner once more for good measure.

Let it dry out good and use a dry lubricant that won't attract foreign debris. I've used a product called "Lock-Ease" in the past. Works great for door locks too.:laughing:

http://www.locklubricant.com/deals/product/ags-le5-lock-ease-B000CIJUGA


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I have the Paslode lubricant....doesn't make a difference but I found where the issue is. When the nails push through the very front thing in preparation for firing, there is 'friction'. I'm using Paslode brand nails, so it's not an issue with slightly off size/off brand nails. guess I could go at it with screwdriver and try to pry the entry point apart slightly...I'll report back!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I have the Paslode lubricant....doesn't make a difference but I found where the issue is. When the nails push through the very front thing in preparation for firing, there is 'friction'. I'm using Paslode brand nails, so it's not an issue with slightly off size/off brand nails. guess I could go at it with screwdriver and try to pry the entry point apart slightly...I'll report back!


Don't use Paslode lube, that'll gum the magazine up. Use the solvent cleaner and hose the magazine down with it, then apply a graphite type dry lubricant.

You might also have part of a nail fragment jambed in the nosepiece of the gun, preventing the nails from advancing properly.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

could also be the driver not retracting all the way,maybe a bad o ring in the mid-check


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> could also be the driver not retracting all the way,maybe a bad o ring in the mid-check


That was what I was thinking. When was the last time you just took it apart and gave the chamber and all a good cleaning? As soon as mine starts to misfire, I clean it up good and its good for another 3000 miles.


----------



## jamesdc (Aug 27, 2010)

This is a common problem I've had with those guns. Pull the follower a few times and let it snap back(no nails) and note what happens. If it snaps back smooth it's usually a weak follower spring, it it moves slowly or skips it's bound up. This is caused by the bolt (part #59 on this schematic http://d3cmirsdb60x3h.cloudfront.net/schematics/paslode/im250_f-16ii.big.pdf ) tweaking the follower spring laterally and binding it up. I crack the bolt just enough to get the spring to move and slide the follower a few times. Once it's seated where it wants to be hold it tight to the magazine while you tighten the bolt back down, if you don't the spring will twist again and bind it up.


----------

